# Any Quantum owners in here? I need a hand...



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

So, I have a Quantum Coupe with a 1.6L (not stock engine) CIS setup. As we all know, the Quanta came with a single-pump system, down in the tank. 

The rubber mounts for that single pump in the tank are SHOT. Degraded, knackered, sloughed away, nonexistent, these are EX MOUNTS! 

Now, previous owners of the car had mounted another pressure pump, accumulator and reservoir from an A body car under the rear seat; I would like to complete this job by replacing the in-tank unit with a "more correct" lift pump assembly, as would be found on basically any other CIS fueled car. 

Has anyone else done this? What was your solution? Is there a replacement for the mounts out now (it was a few years ago when I went looking the first time)? 

Any help anyone can give me will be incredibly much appreciated! Thanks folks, I'd really like to get this darling on the road! 

:wave:


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

Hmm, would you be able to just bolt up all the associated Fox parts in place in the tank and under the car? Not like us Foxers have those pieces in good condition. Mine's leaking fuel like crazy.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

ziddey said:


> Hmm, would you be able to just bolt up all the associated Fox parts in place in the tank and under the car? Not like us Foxers have those pieces in good condition. Mine's leaking fuel like crazy.


 The Quantum has a plastic fuel tank with a wide opening for the fuel bob and pump, the Fox parts are in a much smaller opening.


----------



## Rushian (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey mind posting a picture of what your current system looks like. I don't own a Quantum but I'd like to lend a hand.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

Rushian said:


> Hey mind posting a picture of what your current system looks like. I don't own a Quantum but I'd like to lend a hand.


Pictures of the single pump system that's supposed to be there, or the two-pump system I was planning to install?


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

May not work but it should only cost a few bucks to try. I believe the tank opening is the same size as other vehicles with transfer pumps. Pick up a used one and try to fit it. That will at least give you some basic information to build on. Some pump companies sell "universal" lift pumps which you might be able to adapt to say a Quantum fuel level sender from a carburetor model. Or locate the original pump parts and return it to the factory setup. What if anything have you tried or researched to date?


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

WaterWheels said:


> May not work but it should only cost a few bucks to try. I believe the tank opening is the same size as other vehicles with transfer pumps. Pick up a used one and try to fit it. That will at least give you some basic information to build on. Some pump companies sell "universal" lift pumps which you might be able to adapt to say a Quantum fuel level sender from a carburetor model. Or locate the original pump parts and return it to the factory setup. What if anything have you tried or researched to date?


So far I was looking for a way to use parts from similar vintage Rabbit/Jetta cars with plastic fuel tanks, but the "plug" that everything mounts to is apparently a different size.


----------



## ellocolindo (Jan 15, 2010)

the quantum was sold in my country of origin; argentina under the name of volkswagen caraT. if you have a part number i might be able to source some new old stock in argentina or brazil for you.
let me know


----------



## Rushian (Jan 2, 2012)

Both the set ups if you don't mind.


----------



## ellocolindo (Jan 15, 2010)

I do not have etka. Do you have part #s?


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

ellocolindo said:


> I do not have etka. Do you have part #s?


I don't either, alas. That bushing is so eaten up I don't even have a partial.


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

Is that what you would rather do, put it back to the original setup? If so post a picture of the parts you need or if you can't then say so and I can post a drawing of the setup and you can ID the parts. Often hard to find parts can be found here on Ebay or through some Parts Houses which buy up old stock or even the Volkswagen Classic Parts site.


----------



## ellocolindo (Jan 15, 2010)

YES GET SOME ITEM NUMBERS FROM THE VW PARTS SCREEN. I CAN SEARCH HERE IN CANADA FOR YOU....:wave:


----------

